# congrats to me!



## Benjy

BeCaUsE Im ThE BeStEsT!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bien sûr Benjy, bien sûr ! Especially in English grammar and typing, yes!!


----------



## Benjy

je me demandais si ce message se ferait remarquer  j'avais oubliéque le dernier message dans ce foum est affiché comme le dernier message dans le forum culture sur la page d'acceuil s'il est ulterieur au dernier dans le forum culture.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> je me demandais si ce message se ferait remarquer  j'avais oubliéque le dernier message dans ce foum est affiché comme le dernier message dans le forum culture sur la page d'acceuil s'il est ulterieur au dernier dans le forum culture.



Are you quite sure of this?  Well, it sounds plausible, at least from a metaphysical standpoint. 
Therefore, without further quibbling,

Congrats Benjy

BeCaUsE Im YoU'rE ThE BeStEsT!   	 	 	 	 	    			 	      	 		 			   ​


----------



## Lancel0t

Benjy said:
			
		

> BeCaUsE Im ThE BeStEsT!


In computer i guess  COngrats to you.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Weird,

I assure you that Benjy continues to love flowers and animals.  Some nasty old moderator has been messing with his signature!  Benjy also has a rather interesting sense of humor.  In fact, he is one of the most humble people I have met in these forums.  

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## te gato

yes benjy you are the bestestest...

your above the restofus in english grammarspelling and mostlyinthe typotyping department and Ido soenjoy our debates.. 
te gato


----------



## cuchuflete

weird said:
			
		

> cuchuflete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Weird,
> 
> I assure you that Benjy continues to love flowers and animals. Some nasty old moderator has been messing with his signature! Benjy also has a rather interesting sense of humor. In fact, he is one of the most humble people I have met in these forums.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Cuchu[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was joking!
> 
> I have never had the pleasure to meet Benji!
> 
> Although, loving oneself is the best thing you can do.
> 
> Above all, after having bad experiences in your life, you realize that YOU ARE THE BESTest, aren't you?
> 
> I agree with him.  He must think he is the best.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may embarrass him in public by saying so, but I am proud to be a card carrying member of the Benjy is the Bestest fan club.
> 
> c.
Click to expand...


----------



## Robert Bennie

HeLlO bEnJy, 

I aGrEe YoU aRe ThE bEsTeSt MoDeRaToR aNd YoU dO a DiFfUcUlT jOb VeRy WeLl.  I dId NoT uNdErStAnD.

rEsPeCtFuLlY,

rObErT bEnNiE.


----------



## funnydeal

Congrats Benjy

I want to join Benjy's fan club ....


----------



## cuchuflete

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Congrats Benjy
> 
> I want to join Benjy's fan club ....


i would liek to have your good companie in the fanclub.  We ar all lerning to write benjois.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats Benjy: From one of your biggest fans!


----------



## jacinta

hello benjy,
i want to join in too to congratulate you on your best of bestest days.  
(by the way, he really is.)

jacinta


----------



## Benjy

mmm...wow  i only started this thread because at the time i was feeling rather silly. it amused me that what started off as a way to motivate a fledgling forum had grown to a tradition requiring its own forum.

so erm thnaks for all compliments  mmmm

*runs away really fast*


----------



## te gato

Benjy said:
			
		

> mmm...wow  i only started this thread because at the time i was feeling rather silly. it amused me that what started off as a way to motivate a fledgling forum had grown to a tradition requiring its own forum.
> 
> so erm thnaks for all compliments  mmmm
> 
> *runs away really fast*


Hey Benjy;
As you run away...be carefull not to trip over any of the Capital Letters you lost.... he he he he he

te gato


----------



## funnydeal

Benjy said:
			
		

> mmm...wow  i only started this thread because at the time i was feeling rather silly. it amused me that what started off as a way to motivate a fledgling forum had grown to a tradition requiring its own forum.
> 
> so erm thnaks for all compliments  mmmm
> 
> *runs away really fast*



yOu aer wElcOme


CuCHu:  Am I learning?


----------



## cuchuflete

funnydeal said:
			
		

> yOu aer wElcOme
> 
> 
> CuCHu:  Am I learning?



Erm, yes


----------



## Cath.S.

Félicitations Benjy, pour une fois tu ne dis pas de mal de toi-même !


----------



## lauranazario

Benjois... teh langage of poeps and kigns.  

kongratz on your nwe cahievement!!!!!!  

Saudos,
LN


----------



## ILT

Hi Benjy:

Where do I get my Benjy's fan club card?

Oops, I won't get it that way; let me ask again:

weHRe Du ai guet mAi benllis fAN klab kar?

Kongratz on jur bestest dey

ILT


----------



## charlie2

You may be the bestest but your images are even "more perfect". This is one of my recent favourites. Thank you very much.


----------



## abc

i've been so tempted to type in lowercase letters...and break spelling rules...etc etc  

*many congratttssssss to you, benjy!!!*


----------



## cuchuflete

If only I could wish your a happy day in Globish...


----------

